# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > آموزش: ساخت گزارش با Stimul Report MVC

## mehdin69

سلام
من اینجا سعی کردم ساده ترین Report ممکن رو توی Stimull برای شما آموزش بدم
هر نوع سوالی در مورد این نرم افزار داشته باشید توی همین تایپیک در خدمتتون هستم
http://www.aparat.com/v/9Gn4p
http://www.aparat.com/v/9Gn4p

----------


## jaykob

> سلام
> من اینجا سعی کردم ساده ترین Report ممکن رو توی Stimull برای شما آموزش بدم
> هر نوع سوالی در مورد این نرم افزار داشته باشید توی همین تایپیک در خدمتتون هستم
> http://www.aparat.com/v/9Gn4p
> http://www.aparat.com/v/9Gn4p


سلام 
Stimul توی MVC کامل از فارسی پشتیبانی می کنه و مشکلی نداره ؟

----------


## mehdin69

کاملاً پشتیبانی میکنه
فقط چندتا نکته 
Collection دیتابیس رو بذارید arabic-Ac-CI
بجای استفاده از ی فارسی توی طراحی دستی از ي عربی Ctrl+ x استفاده کنید
همین

----------


## jaykob

> کاملاً پشتیبانی میکنه
> فقط چندتا نکته 
> Collection دیتابیس رو بذارید arabic-Ac-CI
> بجای استفاده از ی فارسی توی طراحی دستی از ي عربی Ctrl+ x استفاده کنید
> همین


ممنون 

می شه یک آموزشی در رابطه با نحوه نصبش و لینک دانلودش رو هم بدید 

تشکر

----------


## jaykob

این نکته که فرمودید بجای استفاده از ی فارسی توی طراحی دستی از ي عربی Ctrl+ x استفاده کنید 
می شه بیشتر توضیح بدید ؟

----------


## mehdin69

شما 2 حالت اطلاعات رو میتونید توی طراحی فرم های گزارش بیارید
1- خودتون بشینید بصورت استاتیک و ثابت فرم ها رو طراحی کنید در این طورت اگه یک جمله داشته باشیم که اولش فارسی بعد انگلیسی و بعدش مجدداً فارسی 
مثل: من جمله English بلدم
هیچ مشکلی ندارید چرا که اصلاً از حرف "ی" استفاده ای نشده است
اما اگر بنویسید
مثال: من English یاد گرفتم 
به دلیل استفاده از حرف ی فارسی جمله شما بصورت زیر در میاید
یاد گرفتم English من
حال اگر بجای حرف "ی" فارسی از ی عربی که همان Ctrl + x هست استفاده نمایید میشکل شما حل میشود 
مثل : من English ياد گرفتم

----------


## mehdin69

حالت دوم هم اینه که اطلاعات از دیتابیس خونده بشه که در اون حالت اگر Collection دیتابیس بر روی Arabic باشد همه ی های فارسی به ي عربی تبدیل میشوند

----------


## jaykob

در مورد نصبش و دانلودش هم یک آموزشی بدید ممنون می شم ...

----------


## mehdin69

فایل Setup داره Next Next Next تمام

----------


## jaykob

> فایل Setup داره Next Next Next تمام


شما از نسخه trial استفاده کردید ؟ 
چون داخل سایتش همه موارد نسخه تریال هستند

http://www.stimulsoft.com/en/downloads

----------


## mehdin69

توی سایت های ایرانی نسخه ک.ر.ک شدش رو میتونید دانلود کنید

----------


## minaforotan

دوست عزیز ممنون از لطفتون اما من نفهمیدم قضیه چی شد :ناراحت:  :ناراحت: خب صداتونم ضبط میکردین دیگه :چشمک:

----------


## mehdin69

ای بابا 
صدا خواستم ضبط کنم اما محیطی که هستم صدای چیزای دیگه خیلی وحشتناک میاد....
صدا هم چشم 
کلاً یه مجموعه آموزشی قصد دارم از این گزارش گیری درست کنم تا حداقل مشکل گزارش گیری بچه ها حل بشه
اما همین کنترلر ها و view ها رو بسازید درست میشه

----------


## crazy_1892

سلام من مراحل کاری که شما گفتید رفتم هیچ خطایی هم ندارم
ولی موقع نمایش صفحه این خطا را میده
To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player 10.2 or greater is installed.

adobe flash player هم نصب کردم همه ورژن هاشو ولی بازم همینو میگه
تو استفاده در asp همچین موردی نبود اصلا

----------


## mehdin69

> سلام من مراحل کاری که شما گفتید رفتم هیچ خطایی هم ندارم
> ولی موقع نمایش صفحه این خطا را میده
> To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player 10.2 or greater is installed.
> 
> adobe flash player هم نصب کردم همه ورژن هاشو ولی بازم همینو میگه
> تو استفاده در asp همچین موردی نبود اصلا


عزیز این داره میگه Flash player یا نصب نیست یا توی تنظیمات Browser زدی غیر فعال شه یا توی Internet Security سیستم جلو flash player  روی این Browser رو گرفتید

----------


## GILAS_MVC

سلام
چطوری میشه به گزارش پارامتر پاس داد
مثلا من تو برنامه ام combobox ىارم
با همون میخام پارامتر پاس بدم؟
یا تاریخ شمسی پاس بدم

----------


## mehdin69

> سلام
> چطوری میشه به گزارش پارامتر پاس داد
> مثلا من تو برنامه ام combobox ىارم
> با همون میخام پارامتر پاس بدم؟
> یا تاریخ شمسی پاس بدم


ساده ترین کارایی هست که میشه کرد
اگه فوری نباشه براتون اینا رو میذارم
دارم آماده میکنم همه چیزای Stimul report , Sharepoint دیگه یه کم وقت داره میگیره

----------


## GILAS_MVC

اگه یه نمونه کوچیک بذارید ممنون میشم
کارم بد جوری گیره

----------


## crazy_1892

چی جوری میتونم بدون نمایش گزارش فقط  لینک دانلود خروجی را به فرمت های مختلف را به کاربر بدم؟

چی جوری میتونمب دون نمایش فقط گزینه پرینت را به کاربر بدم؟

----------


## crazy_1892

> عزیز این داره میگه Flash player یا نصب نیست یا توی تنظیمات Browser زدی غیر فعال شه یا توی Internet Security سیستم جلو flash player  روی این Browser رو گرفتید


همه رو چک کردم هیچ کدوم نیست
با همه مرورگرها
با غیر فعال کردن فایروال ها
با نصب همه ورژن ها فلش پلیر

بعدشم با فلش های سایت های دیگه مشکلی ندارم

----------


## saeedr22

> همه رو چک کردم هیچ کدوم نیست
> با همه مرورگرها
> با غیر فعال کردن فایروال ها
> با نصب همه ورژن ها فلش پلیر
> 
> بعدشم با فلش های سایت های دیگه مشکلی ندارم



ربطی به flash player یا مرورگر نداره.
کد  @Html.StiMvcViewerFxRenderScripts()را به Layout اضافه کنین

----------


## Chita789

من نمیدونم اینجا جاش هست یا نه اما ایکاش در مورد Telerik  هم یه همچین پستی ایجاد میکردین که اختصاصی MVc  باشد .
اما از این هم استفاده بردیم و ممنون

----------


## sanay_esh

تمامی دوستان عزیز / برای رفع مشکل ک و ی فارسی به سایت نکته های دات نت مراجعه و جستجو کنید راه حل خوبی ارائه شده است.

برای استفاده از stimul report در MVC نیازی به flash ندارید.
انشالله بزودی از ابزار تلریک هم برای آموزش استفاده خواهیم نمود.

----------


## karimi.ali2005

من به پروژه ام اضافه کردن زمانی که داخل ویندوز استفاده میکردم گزینه ای برای انتخاب sql connection داشت ولی داخل mvc این گزینه وجود ندارد چرا؟

----------


## aliblue

من میخوام کرک شده ش رو دانلود کنم  اما تنها لینکی که پیدا کردم،
http://www.papro.blogfa.com/tag/%D8%...88%D8%B1%D8%AA
هست و چیزی به نام Stimulsoft Reports.Web پیدا نکردم.آیا همین درسته؟دانلود کنم؟

----------


## resident

خواهشا یکی از دوستان نسخه ی کرک شده استیمول برای mvc رو معرفی کنه. اگر جایی هم هست میفروشن معرفی کنید...
کارمون خیلی گیره...

----------


## aliblue

آیا واقعا کسی نداره؟ ما به خدا خیلی گشتیم ولی پیدا نمی کنیم اما همه می گن هست. خوب اونایی که دانلود کردن لینکشو بذارن خواهشا.
با تشکر.

----------


## r4hgozar

سلام.
من قبلا از سایت راسخون دانلود کرده بودم.
سرچ کن پیدا می کنی

----------


## resident

> سلام.
> من قبلا از سایت راسخون دانلود کرده بودم.
> سرچ کن پیدا می کنی


تو این سایت ها نسخه ultimate هست  ولی فکر  نمی کنم به درد mvc بخوره. میخوره؟

منم خیلی لازم دارم  :گریه:

----------


## r4hgozar

تا وانجایی یادمه dll هایی داشت که واسه mvc هم فعال می شد

----------


## resident

دوستان عزیز نسخه ی Ultimate استیمول ، mvc رو هم ساپورت می کنه. تست کردم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## aliblue

کسی توی  استیمول با ef code first گزارش گیری کرده؟ یعنی میشه به جای sp، لیستی از object هایی که خودمون تعریف کرده ایم رو به stimul وصل کنیم؟چجوری؟

----------


## aliblue

باید به چه dll هایی رفرنس بدیم؟برای من کد زیر رو که در head صفحه باید بنویسیم نمیشناسه. کار خاصی باید بکنم؟
@Html.Stimulsoft()
کار خاصی باید بکنم؟به چند تا از dll ها مثل report.base,report.mvc,report.web هم رفرنس دادم.
با تشکر.

----------


## aliblue

با true کردن copylocal درست شد. اما الان @html.stimulsoft رو نمیشناسه و مستقیما می تونم بنویسم @html.stiMvcViewer()
مشکلی که هست اینه که داخل option های آن فقط theme وجود داره و dropdownFontfamily.
پس چطوری بهش بگیم که از کدوم اکشن بخونه؟
من کارم گیره و خیلی هم سرچ کردم و دارم میکنم اما مثال هایی رو که دانلود می کنم اونا هم همین مشکلو دارن.(یعنی dll های مربوط به استیمول توی پروژه شون نیست که بخواد بشناسه)
خواهشمندم راهنمایی کنید.
اگر میشه یه پروژه ساده بزارید و dll ها و رفرنس های مورد نیاز را در آن بذارید و یک action و View آن را.لازم نیست که به دیتابیس یا ... وصل باشه.فقط می خوام ببینم کجای پروژم مشکل داره که بعضی از دستورات رو نمیشناسه. شاید dll هام مشکل داره.

----------


## aliblue

من فهمیدم مشکلم چیه.مشکل از dll ها بود که جدیدشو دانلود کردم درست شد اما کرک نشدس و دمو میندازه.این قبلی که مشکل داشت stimulsoft report ultimate 2012 بود که کرک هم شده بود اما این جدیده که مشکل نداره و دمو هست stimulsoft.report.web for mvc هست.
کسی میتونه فقط 3 تا dll از کرک شده دومیه روبذاره؟ منظورم stimulsoft.report ,stimulsoft.report.mvc ,stimulsoft.base می باشد.

----------


## yashilmarket

این سوال رو *سوالات مربوط به StimulReport رو در این تاپیک مطرح کنید*هم مطرح کردم
سلام دوستان،ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید ،
تو استیمول وقتی گزارشی رو می سازم که روی یک عکس از متن و دیتا استفاده می کنم،وقتی html preview می گیرم ازش قسمتی که عکس هست رو به هم ریخته نشون میده و حتی تو mvc هم فراخوانی می کنم باز هم بهم ریختس و حتی تو پرینت هم بهم ریخته پرینت میگیره فقط اگر از پرینت خود آپشن های استیمول که بالای گزارش هست فرمان پرینت بدم و print to pdf رو بزنم با وجود بهم ریخته بودن موقع پیش نمایش،درست پرینت میگیره
چکار میشه کرد که هم تو ویو مرتب نشون بده و هم موقع پرینت از داخل ویو درست پرینت کنه؟
و سوال دیگه اینکه میشه از if استفاده کرد؟ مثلا اگر یک فیلد از دیتابیس مقدار داشت نمایش داده بشه و گرنه نمایش داده نشه ؟

----------


## TeacherMath

اگه می خواهید گزارش با PDF درست کنید بهتره از itextsharp  استفاده کنید.
https://www.nuget.org/packages/iTextSharp/

----------


## mehdin69

> این سوال رو *سوالات مربوط به StimulReport رو در این تاپیک مطرح کنید*
> 
> هم مطرح کردم
> سلام دوستان،ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید ،
> تو استیمول وقتی گزارشی رو می سازم که روی یک عکس از متن و دیتا استفاده می کنم،وقتی html preview می گیرم ازش قسمتی که عکس هست رو به هم ریخته نشون میده و حتی تو mvc هم فراخوانی می کنم باز هم بهم ریختس و حتی تو پرینت هم بهم ریخته پرینت میگیره فقط اگر از پرینت خود آپشن های استیمول که بالای گزارش هست فرمان پرینت بدم و print to pdf رو بزنم با وجود بهم ریخته بودن موقع پیش نمایش،درست پرینت میگیره
> چکار میشه کرد که هم تو ویو مرتب نشون بده و هم موقع پرینت از داخل ویو درست پرینت کنه؟
> و سوال دیگه اینکه میشه از if استفاده کرد؟ مثلا اگر یک فیلد از دیتابیس مقدار داشت نمایش داده بشه و گرنه نمایش داده نشه ؟


دوست عزیز مشکل از طراحی شما بوده که این چنین نمایش داده
ممکنه margin ها که به نظر یک مسئله ساده هستند رو جا گذاشته باشید و درست مقدار دهی نکرده باشید

----------


## mehdin69

> با true کردن copylocal درست شد. اما الان @html.stimulsoft رو نمیشناسه و مستقیما می تونم بنویسم @html.stiMvcViewer()
> مشکلی که هست اینه که داخل option های آن فقط theme وجود داره و dropdownFontfamily.
> پس چطوری بهش بگیم که از کدوم اکشن بخونه؟
> من کارم گیره و خیلی هم سرچ کردم و دارم میکنم اما مثال هایی رو که دانلود می کنم اونا هم همین مشکلو دارن.(یعنی dll های مربوط به استیمول توی پروژه شون نیست که بخواد بشناسه)
> خواهشمندم راهنمایی کنید.
> اگر میشه یه پروژه ساده بزارید و dll ها و رفرنس های مورد نیاز را در آن بذارید و یک action و View آن را.لازم نیست که به دیتابیس یا ... وصل باشه.فقط می خوام ببینم کجای پروژم مشکل داره که بعضی از دستورات رو نمیشناسه. شاید dll هام مشکل داره.


دوست من 
مشکل از اینه که نه اینکه ما و بقیه دوستان نخوان بذارن
حجم بالای dll ها  و وقت کم در روز باعث میشه نتونیم چیز سنگینی رو آپلود کنیم
پس بهتره دنبال dll نباشی و خودت بری کل مجموعه Stimul رو دانلود کنی
با تشکر

----------


## mehdin69

> کسی توی  استیمول با ef code first گزارش گیری کرده؟ یعنی میشه به جای sp، لیستی از object هایی که خودمون تعریف کرده ایم رو به stimul وصل کنیم؟چجوری؟


اره میشه
اما تا وقتی راه ساده تر رو در اختیار دارید چرا این کار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
باید توی datasource برید بگید Object بجای database

----------


## mehdin69

> من نمیدونم اینجا جاش هست یا نه اما ایکاش در مورد Telerik  هم یه همچین پستی ایجاد میکردین که اختصاصی MVc  باشد .
> اما از این هم استفاده بردیم و ممنون


بزودی این کار رو میکنم
حتماً 
اما در مورد گزارش گیری توصیه من اینه یه پروژه جدا بسازید تا همه جا ازش استفاده کنید نه اینکه واسه هر پروژه یه گزارش سازی جدید انجام بدید

----------


## mehdin69

> من به پروژه ام اضافه کردن زمانی که داخل ویندوز استفاده میکردم گزینه ای برای انتخاب sql connection داشت ولی داخل mvc این گزینه وجود ندارد چرا؟


چون توی MVC حق وصل شدن مستقیم به دیتابیس رو ندارید

----------


## aliblue

با تشکر. این مشکلات رو من بعد از کلی کلنجلار تونستم حل کنم و مشکل از ورژنی بود که دانلود کرده بودم. حالا 2 سوال دیگر:
چگونه می شود کاری کرد که هر رکورد در یک صفحه چاب شود؟ مثلا 10 رکورد داریم و بخواهیم در 10 صفحه هرکدام از آن ها را نمایش دهیم.

دوم این که آیا میتوان بعضی از آیتم هایی که در منو نمایش داده می شوند را حذف کرد؟من به خیلی از آنها احتیاجی ندارم و فقط دکمه pdf , excel , print را می خواهم.

----------


## mehdin69

> با تشکر. این مشکلات رو من بعد از کلی کلنجلار تونستم حل کنم و مشکل از ورژنی بود که دانلود کرده بودم. حالا 2 سوال دیگر:
> چگونه می شود کاری کرد که هر رکورد در یک صفحه چاب شود؟ مثلا 10 رکورد داریم و بخواهیم در 10 صفحه هرکدام از آن ها را نمایش دهیم.
> 
> دوم این که آیا میتوان بعضی از آیتم هایی که در منو نمایش داده می شوند را حذف کرد؟من به خیلی از آنها احتیاجی ندارم و فقط دکمه pdf , excel , print را می خواهم.


یه subreport درست کن که اندازه صفحه اش مثلاً A4 - header -footer باشه این علامت ها - رو منها بخون 
بعد یه رکورد بنداز توش 
در نهایت subreport رو بنداز توی صفحه اصلیت
درست میشه

----------


## yashilmarket

> دوست عزیز مشکل از طراحی شما بوده که این چنین نمایش داده
> ممکنه margin ها که به نظر یک مسئله ساده هستند رو جا گذاشته باشید و درست مقدار دهی نکرده باشید


زمانی که preview خود استیمول رو میگیرم مرتب نشون میده بدون هیچ مشکلی،فقط تو HTML این مشکل پیش میاد

----------


## mehdin69

> زمانی که preview خود استیمول رو میگیرم مرتب نشون میده بدون هیچ مشکلی،فقط تو HTML این مشکل پیش میاد


اگه به طراحی خودتون اطمینان دارید ممکنه توی اون صفحه که دارید Run میکنید Css های دیگه ای در حال اجرا باشند
با FireBug چک کنید

----------


## yashilmarket

سلام،خسته نباشیدو2 تا سوال :(
1- چطوری میشه تو MVC یه کوئری رو تو یه دیتا تیبل پر کرد و به استیمول فرستاد ؟
2- کلا بهتره از طریق دیتاتیبل اطلاعات گرفته بشه یا مستقیم به SQL و صل بشه و خود گزارش کوئری بگیره و فقط پارامتر بگیره از برنامه؟

----------


## mehdin69

> سلام،خسته نباشیدو2 تا سوال :(
> 1- چطوری میشه تو MVC یه کوئری رو تو یه دیتا تیبل پر کرد و به استیمول فرستاد ؟
> 2- کلا بهتره از طریق دیتاتیبل اطلاعات گرفته بشه یا مستقیم به SQL و صل بشه و خود گزارش کوئری بگیره و فقط پارامتر بگیره از برنامه؟


کلاً بهتره مستقیم به Model وصل بشین تا بشه MVC

----------


## yashilmarket

> کلاً بهتره مستقیم به Model وصل بشین تا بشه MVC


مثلا برای فاکتور یه پارامتر به عنوان شماره فاکتور بگیربم و تو کوئری خودمون تو استیمول استفاده کنیم واسه فیلتر کردن دیتا های دیتابیس؟

----------


## mehdin69

> مثلا برای فاکتور یه پارامتر به عنوان شماره فاکتور بگیربم و تو کوئری خودمون تو استیمول استفاده کنیم واسه فیلتر کردن دیتا های دیتابیس؟


sp بسازین بعد توی مدل add کنین دیگه بعدش میتونین از توی کنترلر بصورت یه متد بهش دسترسی داشته باشین
بحث طراحی های داینامیک توی stimul رو باید بخونین

----------


## yashilmarket

> sp بسازین بعد توی مدل add کنین دیگه بعدش میتونین از توی کنترلر بصورت یه متد بهش دسترسی داشته باشین
> بحث طراحی های داینامیک توی stimul رو باید بخونین


ممنون آقا مهدی  :قلب:

----------


## aliblue

من تا الان با اجرای برنامه به صورت لوکال مشکلی نداشتم و درست کار می کرد و Build میشد. اما هنگامی که میخوام اونو Publish کنم خطا میدهد که:
Could not load file or assembly 'file:///D:\x.Web\x.Web\ReportDlls\Stimulsoft.Base.dll' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515)    D:\x.Web\x.Web\SGEN    x.Web

من از dll های stimulsoft.base , stimulsoft.report ,stimulsoft.report.mvc استفاده کردم. آیا چیز دیگه ای لازمه؟ فایل pdb و یا xml آن ها هم باید کپی کنم؟

----------


## yashilmarket

تو MVC بعد از لود گزارش،فقط صفحه اول کامپایل میشه و بقیه صفحات خالی نشون داده میشن،کسی می دونه دلیلش چیه؟
-----------------------------------------------------

با استفاده از کد 
        ()public ActionResult ViewerEvent
        }
            ("return StiMvcViewer.ViewerEventResult(this.HttpContext
{تو کنترلر مشکلم حل شد.

----------


## aroshanzamir

سلام دوستان من در اینجا دارم یک لیست را ارسال می کنم در صورتی که بخواهم دو تا لیست را ارسال کنم چکار کنم : 

        public virtual ActionResult GetReportSnapshot()
        {


            StiReport report = new StiReport();
            report.Load(Server.MapPath("~/Content/ReportSample.mrt"));


            report.RegData("DataStudents", "Students", new List<Student> { new Student { Id = 1, Name = "AR", Family = "RZ" } });
            report.Dictionary.Synchronize();


            return StiMvcViewer.GetReportSnapshotResult(this.HttpCont  ext, report);
        }


در صورتی که دوباره این را فراخوانی کنم بازهم جواب نمیده report.RegData
ممنون میشم را هنمایی کنید

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با تشکر فراوان از شما
با راهنمای شما و دوستان من تونستم  این ابزار گزارش گیری رو بدون اشکال لود کنم مشکلی که دارم اینه که تو مورو گر های فایرفاکس و کروم Expovt گزارش انجام نمیشه ولی تو ie انحام میشه این اشکال میتونه از تنظیمات مروگر باشه ؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید!!!

----------


## mehdin69

> با تشکر فراوان از شما
> با راهنمای شما و دوستان من تونستم  این ابزار گزارش گیری رو بدون اشکال لود کنم مشکلی که دارم اینه که تو مورو گر های فایرفاکس و کروم Expovt گزارش انجام نمیشه ولی تو ie انحام میشه این اشکال میتونه از تنظیمات مروگر باشه ؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید!!!


 بله از تنظیمات و ابزارهایی هست که روی مرورگر نصب کردید

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

لطفا " اگه میشه بیشتز راهنمایی کنید!!!

----------


## mohandes1381

سلام. 
اگر بخواهیم گزارش های دو زبانه (فارسی و انگلیسی) ایجاد کنیم، آیا stimul راهی داره که فقط یک گزارش ایجاد کنیم و موقع فراخوانی به اون بگیم که المان ها رو از راست به چپ و یا چپ به راست بچینه؟

----------


## aroshanzamir

سلامی دوباره : 
دوستان من کمی بالاتر یه سوال پرسیدم که چگونه می توانم بجای یک لیست دو تا لیست را ارسال کنم : راه حل چگونه است ؟ 
mehdin69/ سپاس از تو که این تاپیک را ایجاد کردیهمکاری کنید ممنون

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

باسلام 
من کمی بالا تر مشکلم و گفتم ولی برای راه حلش جوابی داده نشد لطفا" اگه میشه کمک کنید گیرم !!!
تو مرورگر فایر فاکس گزارش من به محیط اکسل و غیره export  نمیشه در حالی که ie این مشکل رو نداره چه کار کنم !!!

----------


## saeed31641

سلام من ورژن 2014.2 نصب کردم کرک کردم وتو mvc با ویژال 2013 قسمت تول باکس نمیاره مشکل ازچی میتونه باشه

----------


## mehdin69

> سلام من ورژن 2014.2 نصب کردم کرک کردم وتو mvc با ویژال 2013 قسمت تول باکس نمیاره مشکل ازچی میتونه باشه


توی ToolBox چیزی نمایش داده نمیشه باید با کد نویسی باهاش کار کنید

----------


## zerocool

> حالت دوم هم اینه که اطلاعات از دیتابیس خونده بشه که در اون حالت اگر Collection دیتابیس بر روی Arabic باشد همه ی های فارسی به ي عربی تبدیل میشوند


سلام
آقا این مشکل ی فارسی داخل webviewerfx هم وجود داره چون این fx ها همه شان بر پایه adobe flex ساخته شدند .
آیا راه حل دیگری به غیر از اینهایی که گفتید وجود دارد؟
من گزارشم را در محیط کد میسازم و به webviewerfx پاس میدهم , و بر حسب مقداری که از دیتابیس می خوانم رشته ای را در text ها قرار می دهم ؛ از آنجایی که میخواهم از خاصیت segmented per width استفاده کنم نمی توانم از web viewer معمولی استفاده کنم.

----------


## mehdin69

> سلام
> آقا این مشکل ی فارسی داخل webviewerfx هم وجود داره چون این fx ها همه شان بر پایه adobe flex ساخته شدند .
> آیا راه حل دیگری به غیر از اینهایی که گفتید وجود دارد؟
> من گزارشم را در محیط کد میسازم و به webviewerfx پاس میدهم , و بر حسب مقداری که از دیتابیس می خوانم رشته ای را در text ها قرار می دهم ؛ از آنجایی که میخواهم از خاصیت segmented per width استفاده کنم نمی توانم از web viewer معمولی استفاده کنم.


سلام یه نمونه کد که مینویسید رو بذارید لطفاً

----------


## yashilmarket

به یک مشکلی برخوردیم که هرچقدر گشتم راهکاری براش پیدا نکردم
برای پروژه از Layout مترونیک استفاده کردیم و زمانی که ار روال عادی استفاده از Actionresault ها در کنترلر و 
@Html.Stimulsoft().RenderMvcViewerScripts()
@Html.Stimulsoft().StiMvcViewer("ViewReport", new StiMvcViewerOptions()
در ویو استفاده می کنیم و Layout بر روی تم مترونیک  ست شده باشه،خروجی گزارش فقط تولبار گزارش هست اما زمانی که Layout = null; باشه خروجی بدون layout و گزارش به صورت کامل نمایش داده میشه
برای حل این مشکل از iFrame استفاده کردیم و به ازای هر گزارش یک ویو جدید درست کردیم که هم حجم پروژه زیاد شده و هم سرعت لود گزارش کم میشه
شما راه حل دیگه ای سراغ ندارید برای این مشکل؟

----------

